# Hello from Killington,VT



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*welcome*

Hi PAUL 

There is lots of learning in beekeeping hope bee source will be a big help for you lots of knowledge floating around here


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I've already found a lot of good info on this site. Paul


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome You have a beekeeper from Middlebury that has alot of good information on honeybees. His name is Kirk Webster and if you can get bees from him you would be ahead of the ballgame.


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and the information; new contacts have been very friendly and helpful so far. I understand that one of the largest apiaries in Vermont is based in Middlebury, Charles Mraz and Champlain Valley Ariaries has been mentioned a few times in discussions. I've already met a few enthusiastic beekeepers who have been very helpful.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i went to Charles place a couple summers ago when i was on vacation and talked to them. His family has been in the bee business along time very nice guy. you should call him and go see him when you have time...


----------

